# Öt dolog, amiért egyszer el kell utazni Kanadába



## Melitta (2022 Október 18)

*A jégkorongon, a juharszirupon és a vadonban kóborló jávorszarvasokon túl mutatjuk, mit érdemes megnézni és átélni a hatalmas észak-amerikai országban.

Niagara-vízesés*

Egyetlen kanadai kaland sem lehet teljes a Niagara-vízesés nélkül. Néhány évszázada még csónakokon, hordókon vagy más vízi járműveken ülve dacoltak vele,




> szerencsére ma már léteznek családbarátabb verziók is.











Ajánlott egy békés sétát tenni a vízesés körül kora reggel a Clifton Hill közelében, majd felpattanni a Niagara Skywheelre és élvezni az egészen elképesztő kilátást.


Jegesmedvék vándorlása​
Egy őszi etapra időzített utazás során kihagyhatatlan élmény a manitobai Churchillben. Hiába még csak őszt mutat a naptár, érdemes rétegesen és melegen öltözni, mert arrafelé a hideg jóval hamarabb becsekkol.






A jegesmedvék a környező szárazföldekről a Hudson-öböl körüli jégmezőkhöz vándorolnak. Október vagy november a legjobb időpont a megfigyelésükhez, és ha esetleg nem is sikerül elcsípni magát a vándorlást, a gyülekezésük és az egymással társalgásuk is különleges látvány.


National Arts Center​
Az 1966-ban alapított, majd néhány éve felújításon átesett intézményben kanadai és nemzetközi művészek adják egymásnak a kilincset. Nem érdemes kihagyni a világ egyik legelismertebb klasszikus zenekarának, a National Arts Center Orchestrának műsorát.


Victoria kikötője​
Különösen a tavaszi és nyári hónapokban szikrázóan tiszta látvány.














Nemcsak a pihenő hajókban lehet gyönyörködni, mert a kikötő élete szinte pezseg; tele van éttermekkel, üzletekkel, utcai performanszokkal, menő szállodákkal és lüktető energiával.


Whistler Blackcomb síközpont​
Miközben Whistler havas lejtőin siklunk lefelé, ugyanazt a terepet élvezhetjük, mint amit a profi olimpikonok használtak a 2010-es téli olimpiai játékokon. A síközpont a tizenkét évvel ezelőtti eseménynek köszönhetően igazi turisztikai látványosság lett. Amikor pedig épp nem borítja hó a környéket, a hegyi kerékpározás és a golfozás rajongói veszik birtokba.










A közelben számos szálloda és étterem található, vagyis a Whistler remek bázist jelenthet az aktív pihenésre és a kanadai finomságok megkóstolására.

Imádjuk a lenyűgöző szépségű, hatalmas országot a lehetetlen színű tavaival és a hófehér hegyeivel, egyszerűen képtelenség betelni vele. Itt megpróbáltuk kiválasztani a legimponzánsabb látnivalóit – mi tagadás, ez amilyen hálás, legalább annyira nehéz feladat volt.


----------



## jacksZolee (2022 December 20)

Churchill tényleg élmény. Mondjuk nekem 3 és fél év elég volt itt.


----------

